# How to Photoshop Yourself Into An Avatar



## agompert (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been playing around with photoshop.  Check out this guide on How To Photoshop Yourself Into An Avatar


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 27, 2010)

All that effort to distort the nose when the biggest detail of the Navi is that their eyes are about the size of a human fist. Distort those too.


----------

